# chk dsk utility



## meccelli (Jan 22, 2006)

when i connect my ipod to my pc a message pops up saying-unable to read currupt file please run chk dsk utility. i dony know what this chk dsk utility is. can you help?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG..
Click on start>run>type cmd click ok..
Then type chkdsk /r
Reboot..


----------

